# Superpump makes me dizzy



## vcmanzo (May 26, 2009)

Hello,

I have been taking superpump (as said in the label) for 3 weeks. The first week was ok, I was taking just 1 spoon before the gym. 

On the 1st day of week 2 I took 2 spoons before the gym and I felt very bad... all dizzy and sick 1 hr after taking it.

The 2nd day I went back to 1 spoon, but again Dizzy and sick after 1 hr of taking it.

I stopped using it for 1 week, then I tried again yesterday and again dizzy and sick 45mins-1hour after taking it.

I have used NO2 from MRI and Vassive NO from ON with NO problems at all.

In the past I tried to use Xenadrine and Hydroxicut (New formulas, ephedra free)... But just one pill of those gives me a superpump very similar effect (but even stronger) all dizzy and sick during the complete day.

Do you guys have any idea or have this kind of issues?


----------



## 08stang (May 26, 2009)

Weird, use superpump and find it a great product. Tried expand, got major headaches, tried black powder, fantastic workout.... but never slept. Guess you have to find what works, I'd dump it


----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2009)

I have no idea if this would make a difference but, are you taking it on an empty stomach?  I've had problems in the past with taking supps on an empty stomach and they went away the instant I started eating first.  I LOVE SuperPump.  Best pre-workout supp I've ever used.


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2009)

I really like Super Pump as well, but if you're getting an adverse side effect from it maybe you should stick to what your body will tolerate.


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

vcmanzo, do you suffer from any medical condition?


----------



## vcmanzo (May 27, 2009)

nkira said:


> vcmanzo, do you suffer from any medical condition?



Well I have done continuous medical checkups and results are I am ok. No special conditions at all. Last checkup was one year ago.

I think there is something between caffeine (and other stimulants) and me... Because My body does not really like supplements with those combos included as part of the ingredients (Superpump, Xenadrine, Hydorxicut, etc)

I want to know if somebody else has this issue and if is aware of why is it?


----------



## vcmanzo (May 27, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> I have no idea if this would make a difference but, are you taking it on an empty stomach?  I've had problems in the past with taking supps on an empty stomach and they went away the instant I started eating first.  I LOVE SuperPump.  Best pre-workout supp I've ever used.



How long between you eating and taking superpump and hitting the gym?


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

I was going to say that, it could be the various stimulants.....

So I guess the super pump 250 is a waste now, Yes?

That is the reason I always try out the samples first.....



vcmanzo said:


> Well I have done continuous medical checkups and results are I am ok. No special conditions at all. Last checkup was one year ago.
> 
> I think there is something between caffeine (and other stimulants) and me... Because My body does not really like supplements with those combos included as part of the ingredients (Superpump, Xenadrine, Hydorxicut, etc)
> 
> I want to know if somebody else has this issue and if is aware of why is it?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 27, 2009)

preworkout supps like this do the same for me but they do work for some lifts but I feel like I'ma puke and often do after a workout.


----------



## vcmanzo (May 27, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> preworkout supps like this do the same for me but they do work for some lifts but I feel like I'ma puke and often do after a workout.



More less is the same feeling...
Yes it is a waste now... 
The thing is... Down here there are no samples... you buy it or not.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 27, 2009)

I used to love sp 250 but it has given me headaches and messed with my stomach lately when I took it , maybe look into vpx noshotgun ,or starchem armageddon those are both great - also I've heard it helps some people sensitive to pre workouts to try eating some slow carbs 30 mins prior to your pre workout good luck


----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2009)

vcmanzo said:


> How long between you eating and taking superpump and hitting the gym?



I try to eat about an hour before working out and then take the SuperPump immediately prior to hitting the weights.

I think you're on the right track with caffeine.  I get the same feelings if I drink too much coffee on an empty stomach.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 27, 2009)

Yeah when I feel dizzy and over heated from stimulants, something that increases insulin always makes me feel better. In fact, I just felt like I needed to go to the hospital from taking too much ephedrine, JUST NOW. And I ate two chocolate bars and now I feel fine. Lesson learned, ephedrine in garbage.


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

You live far away from me...otherwise I would have arranged some samples for you...




vcmanzo said:


> More less is the same feeling...
> Yes it is a waste now...
> The thing is... Down here there are no samples... you buy it or not.


----------



## Chubby (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried Horsepower from Ultimate Nutrition?  Looks like it is good preworkout supplement to me.


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

At least looks good on paper...........

U gonna give it a try?



chobby192 said:


> Has anyone tried Horsepower from Ultimate Nutrition?  Looks like it is good preworkout supplement to me.


----------



## vcmanzo (May 28, 2009)

*Thanks*



nkira said:


> You live far away from me...otherwise I would have arranged some samples for you...



Thanks!


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah when I feel dizzy and over heated from stimulants, something that increases insulin always makes me feel better. In fact, I just felt like I needed to go to the hospital from taking too much ephedrine, JUST NOW. And I ate two chocolate bars and now I feel fine. Lesson learned, ephedrine in garbage.



Not sure why you came to that conclusion.  Ephedrine, *IF USED CORRECTLY*, is a very effective supplement.


----------



## vcmanzo (May 28, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Not sure why you came to that conclusion.  Ephedrine, *IF USED CORRECTLY*, is a very effective supplement.



Well, I guess the thing is certain substances can work bad (even dangerous) under certain circumstances and/or for certain people.

I think, as someone already said, if something gives you bad side effects... Dump it.

Also, there are things that is better use under medical supervision (if possible).


----------

